# Shooting HK45ct V3



## mdm357sig (Sep 30, 2016)

Went to freestate shooting my 45ct v3 / what a great time. Theyre so accurate even a plinker like me looks like a pro. One thing had to figure out first was that the POA is covering the target not below. After that it was all fun knocking out bullseye. Try it youll love it!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

mdm357sig said:


> Went to freestate shooting my 45ct v3 / what a great time. Theyre so accurate even a plinker like me looks like a pro. One thing had to figure out first was that the POA is covering the target not below. After that it was all fun knocking out bullseye. Try it youll love it!


Got any pics of that nice HK?


----------



## mdm357sig (Sep 30, 2016)

Good as i can do


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

That HK looks amazing! All my friends are Glock and HK fans and they are always trying to get me away from Ruger. I love any 45 and that one looks impressive.


----------

